# Scope for Java/J2ee



## viju055 (Dec 5, 2011)

HI

Iam working in java/j2ee domain from 3 yrs, wanted to study to do masters in IT , what is scope of IT in australia ? How easy or difficult to get job in australia ?

Thanks


----------



## amol_kk84 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Viju,


Did u get a clarification on this? Even I need to know about it. Please do share the information.

Take Care !!


----------

